# Best Low Carb Bread (Bread Machine)



## Lynn Davies (Feb 17, 2016)

I got the old bread machine out the other week to make this bread.  I had forgotten about it over the years since low carbing in the early 2000's.

I have a 2lb loaf machine so I just double the recipe to make a very substantial loaf.

As this has no preservatives in it it will not keep very well so once cooled I slice and freeze it - also a good thing as this bread has a lovely taste and I would be nibbling it all the time!

Type 1 info - this is an American recipe and fibre has always been a contentious issue!  Flax has little or no soluble fibre (goes in the top and out the bottom so to speak) so is often counted as a free food for low carbing.  As I don't have a clue on insulin I will take no responsibility for the carbs quoted!

Tested it and it has little or no impact on my readings.
*
Best Low Carb Bread (Bread Machine)*

I found this recipe on the Low Carb Friends forum some time ago. I've baked this bread many times, and it's very good! The whole loaf only contains about 20 (*? questionable*) carbs, so when you slice it, divide the total carbs by the number of slices. (I usually get about 10 slices, which only amounts to 2 carbs per slice!) If the lid of your bread machine lifts slightly during the last 15 minutes of baking time, don't worry; when the bread is baked, the lid will lower.

INGREDIENTS

SERVINGS 11 YIELD 1 loaf

·  1⁄2 cup water
·  1 egg
·  1 tablespoon butter or 1 tablespoon margarine
·  1 tsp Splenda sugar substitute (I use sugar to feed the yeast)
·  1⁄3 cup ground flax seeds
·  1⁄4 cup soy flour
·  3⁄4 cup vital wheat gluten flour
·  1 teaspoon dried yeast
·  1 tsp salt (when doubling this recipe I still only use 1 tsp of salt)

DIRECTIONS

Using a 1-pound capacity bread machine, combine ingredients according to order given in bread machine manual.
Select 'light' browning setting.
Don't remove bread until it is cooled.
Cut into slices, and store, covered, in the refrigerator.

Link to original website with nutrition values.

http://www.food.com/recipe/best-low-carb-bread-bread-machine-102631


----------



## Sally W (Mar 18, 2018)

@Vince_UK 
Found this yesterday and dusted my bread maker out of the garage in the absence of any rolls.
Texture is brilliant and am making a large loaf today (whilst snowed on)
Question is @Mark Parrott it was a bit sweet. Do you know if I half sweetener of it’s likely to work?


----------



## Mark Parrott (Mar 18, 2018)

I wouldn't've thought 1 tsp of sweetener would've made it that sweet.  In fact with so little sweetener, using sugar would probably make little difference to carb levels.  I'm glad I've found a recipe that uses vital wheat gluten flour.  Bought a big tub of it ages ago & didn't know what to do with it.


----------



## Sally W (Mar 18, 2018)

Ah just realised Ma


Mark Parrott said:


> I wouldn't've thought 1 tsp of sweetener would've made it that sweet.  In fact with so little sweetener, using sugar would probably make little difference to carb levels.  I'm glad I've found a recipe that uses vital wheat gluten flour.  Bought a big tub of it ages ago & didn't know what to do with it.


Just realised it says 1 tsp now - clicked on link to recipe and it says 2 TBSPN....maybe I’ll try it later with that. Other difference on the recipe was no salt. But was pleased with that. Will report back when revisited with just a smidgen of sweetener!


----------



## Sally W (Mar 19, 2018)

Mark Parrott said:


> I wouldn't've thought 1 tsp of sweetener would've made it that sweet.  In fact with so little sweetener, using sugar would probably make little difference to carb levels.  I'm glad I've found a recipe that uses vital wheat gluten flour.  Bought a big tub of it ages ago & didn't know what to do with it.


Tried this again yesterday Mark. Doubled the recipe as a tad small loaf. But used 3 teaspoons of sugar to the above. Left out salt - a mistake. So I reckon: double above recipe ingredients but 2-3 tspn sugar or sweetener and 1 teaspoon salt is perfect recipe. Very happy that this is the closest to bread I’ve found. Off to order more flours next and I’m going to try sundried tomato


----------



## Mark Parrott (Mar 19, 2018)

Do you think this would be difficult to do without a bread machine?  Mrs P likes making bread without a machine, so thought I might tell her to go make me a loaf.


----------



## Mark Parrott (Mar 19, 2018)

I just want to add that I've been reading the reviews about this bread on the website & someone states that you might as well use normal sugar & the yeast uses it all up & it won't add to the carbs.  Also it won't be too sweet.


----------



## Sally W (Mar 19, 2018)

Mark Parrott said:


> Do you think this would be difficult to do without a bread machine?  Mrs P likes making bread without a machine, so thought I might tell her to go make me a loaf.


I can’t see why not Mark. It uses linseed and soya flour, which I’ve used in other recipes. The only thing I don’t know about is proving time etc...(used a bread maker a lot pre-diabetes for breads which is why I’m not sure about converting to proving) if she’s used to bread making without a machine should be ok.Ground linseeds area bit dense but only fairly small proportion. On your below point I did use sugar as I thought it wouldn’t have much impact on a large loaf. The first attempt worked ok with sweetener (recipe had far too much though!) give it a try I reckon


----------



## Vince_UK (Mar 20, 2018)

Sally W said:


> @Vince_UK
> Found this yesterday and dusted my bread maker out of the garage in the absence of any rolls.
> Texture is brilliant and am making a large loaf today (whilst snowed on)
> Question is @Mark Parrott it was a bit sweet. Do you know if I half sweetener of it’s likely to work?


Seriously thinking about a Breadmaker @Sally W. Seems like a sensible solution to be honest and I think even I could manage to use one.


----------



## Sally W (Mar 20, 2018)

Vince_UK said:


> Seriously thinking about a Breadmaker @Sally W. Seems like a sensible solution to be honest and I think even I could manage to use one.


I do find it helpful Vince as you just put everything in: in correct order for your machine & I get fed up of making everything by hand. Meals, coleslaw, cakes etc I make so it’s nice to put it in machine and switch it on. Do check with me if you get one as I’ve tweaked recipe. One I’m eating now has no salt and it needs some but the texture is fine. I got so excited having toast and marmite for breakfast. How sad is that! Only thing is I expect you won’t be able to look them up till you get home


----------

